# Reissue Fortune cookies



## FlowerChild313 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey does anybody know/have seen a reissued fortune cookie pop up on the shelf for sale for bells at all like usual? Or are they only for leaf tickets this time around? 

There's some where I might like one again but probably not enough to risk 50 leaf tickets on possibly getting a random bad item from the set.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 8, 2018)

Yep, all the current reissue cookies can show up as bell cookies.


----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2018)

At first I was so glad to see they were going to be reissued... until I saw how long they would be in the store. Like seriously why must they only be in for a week? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes like other fortune cookies you can find them occasionally. I personally haven't gotten a single Marshal cookie but maybe you yourself will be lucky with the other upcoming cookie restocks.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 8, 2018)

*Flare*
Yeah, it seems pretty unnecessary. It's something though, I suppose.


----------



## biker (Nov 9, 2018)

Yeah, first day of Marshall's cookies I got one


----------



## Wickel (Nov 9, 2018)

biker said:


> Yeah, first day of Marshall's cookies I got one



Same! That was the only one though, I didn't get any special cookies at all after that day.


----------

